# PyroGenesis Canada Inc. - PYR.V



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

PyroGenesis is a very promising company in my opinion, among others the company is active in additive manufacturing (including 3D printing). Good chance to grab some shares below $0.50 currently. Market cap is around 70 million. Do your own dd though...

PyroGenesis Canada Inc., a high-tech company, is the world leader in the design, development, manufacture and commercialization of advanced plasma processes. We provide engineering and manufacturing expertise, cutting-edge contract research, as well as turnkey process equipment packages to the defense, metallurgical, mining, additive manufacturing (including 3D printing), oil & gas, and environmental industries.
Our core competencies allow PyroGenesis to lead the way in providing innovative plasma torches, plasma waste processes, high-temperature metallurgical processes, and engineering services to the global marketplace.

https://www.pyrogenesis.com/

*INTERVIEW: PyroGenesis Numbers Speak For Themselves; $29.5M Backlog + $13.5M Aircraft Carrier Contract Imminent *
Dec 04, 2019
"These results signal the beginning of the long-awaited breakout that we have been anticipating...' These are the words of PyroGenesis CEO, Peter Pascali, and they are backed up by Q3 results that included a 91% increases in revenue and a 492% increase in signed contracts that are now in backlog to the tune of $29.5M, thanks to a monster contract win in October.

If that wasn't enough, after already having sold two plasma torch based systems to the US Navy for installation on two aircraft carries, the Company has already been advised by the US Navy that 2 more orders are coming for two more aircraft carriers to the tune of $13.5M.

https://agoracom.com/ir/PyroGenesis...er-contract-imminent/messages/2251267#message


----------

